# Thermaltake smart 550w vs Coolermaster Gx550w



## mohiuddin (Aug 6, 2012)

Which one is better? Considering the gx one is 20dollar cheaper here.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 6, 2012)

Gx550.


----------



## mohiuddin (Aug 7, 2012)

Are u sure about that?

Any1?

nobody?

@topgear @ico


----------



## ashis_lakra (Aug 7, 2012)

Wanna check it ? Review: Thermaltake Smart M550W PSU - PSU - HEXUS.net - Page 2

Got good reviews and more than acceptable efficiency from 20% to 80% load.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 7, 2012)

You can also look for Seasonic S12II-520. Its 80+ Bronze certified and comes with 5yrs warranty. Will cost around 3.8k-4k.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 7, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> You can also look for Seasonic S12II-520. Its 80+ Bronze certified and comes with 5yrs warranty. Will cost around 3.8k-4k.



Theoretically not as good as GX550.
@OP: I'm not giving my personal opinion here. I'm only repeating the conclusion drawn from several reviews I've seen. So, I guess I'm sure about that I have posted.


----------



## mohiuddin (Aug 7, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Theoretically not as good as GX550.
> @OP: I'm not giving my personal opinion here. I'm only repeating the conclusion drawn from several reviews I've seen. So, I guess I'm sure about that I have posted.



no theory please.
I need practical user based feedback
please dont take it personally.
In case of reliability not only that 80plus and plus12v rail wattage.



saswat23 said:


> You can also look for Seasonic S12II-520. Its 80+ Bronze certified and comes with 5yrs warranty. Will cost around 3.8k-4k.



here , no seasonic psu are available.
Psu available of these price ranges>>

1.thermaltake lite power 650w
2.thermaltake smart 550w
3. CM GX550W
4. Gigabyte superb 570w 
5. Gigabyte superb 720w.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 8, 2012)

Are corsair PSU available there ??

Why don't you try on9 shops???


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 8, 2012)

mohiuddin said:


> no theory please.
> I need practical user based feedback
> please dont take it personally.
> In case of reliability not only that 80plus and plus12v rail wattage.


Never used any of them. So no feedback from my. I think The Sorcerer have done the review of GX550. You may contact him.


----------



## mohiuddin (Aug 8, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Never used any of them. So no feedback from my. I think The Sorcerer have done the review of GX550. You may contact him.



he came to this thread but no post.
can u guys please confirm me that gx550w better than smart? Coz every body here saying the smart 1 is far better.



Chaitanya said:


> Are corsair PSU available there ??
> 
> Why don't you try on9 shops???



here, no corsair.
No way i can use online shops.
Unless i pay 150dollar for 100dollar.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 9, 2012)

Then its totally upto you what you want to buy.


----------



## mohiuddin (Aug 10, 2012)

Atleast any trustdd site reviews of both?


----------

